
AWS Amplify – A declarative library for application development - appwiz
https://github.com/aws/aws-amplify
======
patwolf
We've been integrating more and more Firebase into our projects. It's saved a
lot of time since Firebase provides both native and web implementations of
many of the services that we would otherwise waste time implementing
ourselves, such as auth, storage, analytics, and messaging.

The funny thing is that it's been sort of a gateway drug into the Google Cloud
Platform. After dipping your toe into the Firebase Realtime Database, you
start using Firebase Cloud Functions and Firebase Storage, which steers you
toward Google Cloud Functions and Google Cloud Storage. Before you know it
you've switched entirely from AWS to GCP

AWS really needs to step up their game in this area to compete with GCP.
Hopefully this project is a start.

~~~
stefano
Aren't you worried about vendor lock-in?

~~~
needcaffeine
I feel that worrying about that is itself premature optimization. Most
startups never get to a point where vendor lock-in is an issue.

------
cvburgess
We tried to use AWS mobile metrics in a project about a year ago and while it
was easy to configure, the data was woefully limited compared to other mobile
analytics solutions. Does anyone have recent experience that suggests its
improved?

Also, what is the Authenticator? I couldn't find much with a cursory glance,
just docs on the HOC.

~~~
nslog
[https://github.com/aws/aws-
amplify/blob/master/media/authent...](https://github.com/aws/aws-
amplify/blob/master/media/authentication_guide.md#4-compose-authenticator)

It's an easy way to build out your own UX for authentication flows and
customize the experience.

------
zebraflask
This looks very useful! Adding user authentication through the regular JS web
SDK can be a pain.

